
Buy for Life - Abishek_Muthian
https://www.buyforlifeproducts.com/
======
masonic
It seems to be just a collection of affiliate links (for Amazon,
tag=buyforlifepro-20).

------
elmerfud
Have to sign in to even browse around. No thank you. Rather not have you own
my information for life.

~~~
Abishek_Muthian
Browsing products doesn't need sign-up,only submissions and other data
manipulation activities do.

------
hubraumhugo
Awesome idea!

